# Newbie From Ny (Upstate)



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello, and Thanks. I've been reading this form for a few weeks now. We have (2) Boys 5 and 2, the boys love to camp and we enjoy it also, we are looking to Upgrade for some more sleeping space (OB most likely). The 220 Captiva is the same layout as the 210RS. I have been getting allot of useful information here and also Posts that make me go..Hmmm and think about what I want and what we need. When I Started Reading this Forum I had allot of Questions about towing Capability, I still do as I think many do, But I have a much better Understating of the Challenges with a larger TT.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Kevin! There is lots of good info and people here as you know. It's always a good idea to ask questions about towing, TT size etc. Our 21RS Outback has been great so far.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi KevinSR!
Welcome to the site! How close in upstate NY are you to VT? We are in Isle La Motte. There is LOTS of info on here, and you will never be accused of having a dumb question!!! We all want our OB family to be safe!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Welcome. We will be glad to help you with any issues. Thats how we all learn and share.

Jim


----------



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

ember said:


> Hi KevinSR!
> Welcome to the site! How close in upstate NY are you to VT? We are in Isle La Motte. There is LOTS of info on here, and you will never be accused of having a dumb question!!! We all want our OB family to be safe!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Thanks all for the welcome!
We live down near the PA Border in the Binghamton Area. About 6 hours from Burlington VT.

Kevin


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome. I am almost your neighbor we are from Corning 50 minutes down the road.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

KevinSR said:


> Hi KevinSR!
> Welcome to the site! How close in upstate NY are you to VT? We are in Isle La Motte. There is LOTS of info on here, and you will never be accused of having a dumb question!!! We all want our OB family to be safe!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Thanks all for the welcome!
We live down near the PA Border in the Binghamton Area. About 6 hours from Burlington VT.

Kevin
[/quote]

cool I've got a SIL in Binghamton.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Howdy From Hillsboro, NH!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

KevinSR said:


> Hi KevinSR!
> Welcome to the site! How close in upstate NY are you to VT? We are in Isle La Motte. There is LOTS of info on here, and you will never be accused of having a dumb question!!! We all want our OB family to be safe!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Thanks all for the welcome!
We live down near the PA Border in the Binghamton Area. About 6 hours from Burlington VT.

Kevin
[/quote]
My wife has bunch of relation that lives around that area. We have visited several times and have hung around Binghamton and down to Montrose, PA. others live up in Broome and Chen. Co. . Beutiful area around there. Haven't been there for a few years but just talking with another gal that whats to come out. Only takes 21 hours straeght thru.


----------



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

Bennitt5 said:


> Welcome. I am almost your neighbor we are from Corning 50 minutes down the road.


DW grew up in Corning, and I work up in that area.


----------



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

My wife has bunch of relation that lives around that area. We have visited several times and have hung around Binghamton and down to Montrose, PA. others live up in Broome and Chen. Co. . Beutiful area around there. Haven't been there for a few years but just talking with another gal that whats to come out. Only takes 21 hours straeght thru.
[/quote]

We are very close to the finger lakes, it is beautiful.
We are actually talking about a 2 week camping Trip to Yellowstone or Grand Canyon this summer. I was looking at Cedar Rapids for one of the Stopping points along the way...any suggestions?. I have 2 sisters that live in Kansas so we would like to make that a Stop also. Yellowstone could be to long of a trip to fit Kansas in.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

KevinSR said:


> Hi KevinSR!
> Welcome to the site! How close in upstate NY are you to VT? We are in Isle La Motte. There is LOTS of info on here, and you will never be accused of having a dumb question!!! We all want our OB family to be safe!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Thanks all for the welcome!
We live down near the PA Border in the Binghamton Area. About 6 hours from Burlington VT.

Kevin
[/quote]
Welcome to the Site!!!!

Our friends (who bought our last trailer) and our on this site as well handle here is "Andy Spisak" is from the Binghamton area, were you born and raised there? he and his DW were.......... maybe you know them, or they know you.........

We went up camping to that area last year to Endicott and did the Carousel tour for his daughters B-Day


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Hi KevinSR!
> Welcome to the site! How close in upstate NY are you to VT? We are in Isle La Motte. There is LOTS of info on here, and you will never be accused of having a dumb question!!! We all want our OB family to be safe!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Thanks all for the welcome!
We live down near the PA Border in the Binghamton Area. About 6 hours from Burlington VT.

Kevin
[/quote]
Welcome to the Site!!!!

Our friends (who bought our last trailer) and our on this site as well handle here is "Andy Spisak" is from the Binghamton area, were you born and raised there? he and his DW were.......... maybe you know them, or they know you.........

We went up camping to that area last year to Endicott and did the Carousel tour for his daughters B-Day
[/quote]
clarkley,
I'd love to hear more about the carousel tour!
Ember


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I found out of it from our friends mentioned earlier.
Endicott, NY was the home of Endicott Johnson Shoes.

Mr. Johnson set up a trust/endowment with the communities to put these antique carousels in place and keep them free..... pretty interesting stuff and i is neat.

Some links i quickly found
http://www.visitbinghamton.org/ebrochures/ridethecircuit.pdf
http://www.visitbinghamton.org/whattosee/carousels.php
http://www.townofunion.com/parks_carousel.html
http://ww.gobroomecounty.com/community/carousels
My [URL=linkhttp://www.roadsideamerica]linkhttp://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/939[/URL]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

My wife has bunch of relation that lives around that area. We have visited several times and have hung around Binghamton and down to Montrose, PA. others live up in Broome and Chen. Co. . Beutiful area around there. Haven't been there for a few years but just talking with another gal that whats to come out. Only takes 21 hours straeght thru.
[/quote]

We are very close to the finger lakes, it is beautiful.
We are actually talking about a 2 week camping Trip to Yellowstone or Grand Canyon this summer. I was looking at Cedar Rapids for one of the Stopping points along the way...any suggestions?. I have 2 sisters that live in Kansas so we would like to make that a Stop also. Yellowstone could be to long of a trip to fit Kansas in.
[/quote]
I have been to a couple of state parks up near there. I have heard that Palisades-Kepler state park is real neat but have never camped there. One thing you will want to do if you are trying to get a site Thur - sun is to reserve a spot. if you will be there mon - thur, should be no problem. The campground at Lake MacBride is closed being rebuilt. Maquoketa Caves State Park is a small park but nice. CR itself has some nice shopping and museums. The Art Museum has a large collection of Grant Wood's painting. About 15 miles west is the Amanda colonies with neat shops and restaurants.

As far as Kansas goes, it would be on the way for the Grand Canyon but out of the way for Yellowstone. I've only been to Yellowstone once a long time ago but we went thru South Dakota. Made a wonderful trip with the Badlands and Black Hills. also the Devil's tower is on the way. Otherwise you would be going I 80 thru Nebraska, a not exciting trip. but at least you can go 75 mph, but not a mile over that. Have fun. Looking for a long trip next year to New Mexico. Have never been to the SW so I would like to see it. Besides that, the DW keeps crying about missing the "mountains" in New York. I need to show her some real mountains.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome from the West!!


----------



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

[quote name='Lmbevard' date='19 February 2010 - 07:38 PM' timestamp='1266626290' post='375897']

Thank you for the info, Gives me a Starting Point and one less Stop to have to look for.

And Thank you all again for the welcome, I am amazed at how much I learn here from every day reading.


----------

